
Show HN: Git-snap-commit – Take snapshots of your index.html with every commit - mnafees
https://github.com/mnafees/git-snap-commit
======
mnafees
An extension to git commit for repositories that have an index.html, that is,
for websites. It stores a snapshot of the index.html with every new commit so
that you can go back and see how your website has evolved all this while, kind
of a timelapse.

